# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  19дек - NEW YEAR from Bass Massive: LUCIO DE RIMANEZ @ DOMINO

## ChiChiK

- *19 декабря* | СУББОТА | начало: 22-00
- клуб *"DOMINO"* | 9 станция Большого Фонтана | ODESSA

_...предновогодняя вечеринка-маскарад...
с новогодней ёлкой, конфетами, мандаринами и новогодним настроением._
*[ВНИМАНИЕ! ВЕЧЕРИНКА ПОЛУ-ЗАКРЫТОГО ТИПА]*

**N E W _ Y E A R*
_____from_____
*BASS__MASSIVE**

_главный гость:_ http://www.myspace.com/lucioderimanez1




> *LUCIO DE RIMANEZ*
> [Barcode,Furute Sickness,Algorythm,Guerilla] - darkside,technoid
> 
> .                                          
> Какой будет музыка в ближайшем будущем? Лучше всех об этом расскажет тот, кто
> известен в электронной музыке под псевдонимом Lucio De Rimanez. Для одних это второе
> имя дьявола, для других - символ нового стиля футуристичного drum'n'bass со сложными партиями ударных и легко узнаваемой уникальной атмосферой.
> 
> Павел родился в небольшом подмосковном городе, половину которого занял
> ...


 *DJ`s:*

- *LUCIO DE RIMANEZ*
[Barcode,Furute Sickness,Algorythm,Guerilla] - darkside,technoid
- *Charlie Brown* [bass massive] - neurofunk
- *Intech* [bass massive] - frenchcore,schranz
- *Tata* [bass massive] - darkside,technoid
- *Opium* - breakbeat
- *Alex Jumper* - liquid
- *Rior* - jump up
- *Sanitar* [orangunang style] - raggajungle/raggacore

Вход с ВМ картой/Пригласительным/Дресс Кодом: = *50 грн*

!!!!! *ВХОД* только по *ПРИГЛАСИТЕЛЬНЫМИ* / *ВМ* картой / *ДРЕСС КОДОМ* !!!!!

Дресс код: *новогодний костюм и настроение.*

**ОРГАНИЗАТОРЫ МОГУТ ОТКАЗАТЬ* В УЧАСТИЕ НА МЕРОПРИЯТИИ БЕЗ ОБЬЯСНЕНИЯ ПРИЧИН.
*действует *ОлежГа фейс-контроль* :Р

*Start:* 22-00
*Stop:* 6-00

*P.S.*
Получить пригласительный можно по телефону:
- *0633877775*
- или связавшись вконтакте:
http://vkontakte.ru/id4917360
- для *ПРИЕЗЖИХ* смс приглашение.
- а также у *ДИДЖЕЕВ* участвующих в ивенте

*Bass Massive* vkontakte - http://vkontakte.ru/club3280851

_time up:_

10-10.5 - Alex Jumper - liquid
10.5-11.4 - Rior - jump up
11.4-12.4 - Opium - breakbeat
12.4-1.4 - Charlie - neurofunk
1.4-2.4 - *LUCIO DE RIMANEZ* - darkside,technoid
2.4-3.4 - Intech - frenchcore,schranz
3.4-4.3 - Sanitar - raggajungle/raggacore
4.3-5.2 - Alex Tune - hardcore
5.1-6 - Tata - darkside,technoid

----------

